# Topics > Related topics > Philosophy of AI >  Empathy

## Airicist

Empathy on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

What is empathy?

Published on Jun 5, 2012

----------


## Airicist

The power of empathy
December 10, 2013




> The Royal Society for the encouragement of Arts (the RSA) is an enlightenment organisation committed to finding innovative practical solutions to today’s social challenges. Through its ideas, research and 27,000-strong Fellowship it seeks to understand and enhance human capability so we can close the gap between today’s reality and people’s hopes for a better world. 
> 
> Animated and directed by Katy Davis (AKA Gobblynne).

----------


## Airicist

Duet - social robot in hotels
August 28, 2015




> First attempt of video making on After Effects. 
> Duet is a smart environment that plays with the user (the Nhow client) according to his mood. 
> Emotion recognition sensors are placed in the first section for the interaction and afterwards a camera placed on the ceiling right above Duet, recognizes the user's movement and translate it into sounds.
> EMPATHY is the main value of the concept project.

----------


## Airicist

Hey Bill Nye, Is Human Empathy an Evolutionary Advantage?

Published on Nov 17, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Empathy For Robots: Similar But Not Quite The Same Can humans empathize with robots?"
 Electroencephalography data from 15 healthy human subjects suggests that we do. 

November 13, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Should we feel empathy for robots?

Published on Jul 4, 2016




> Robot designers are increasingly conscious of our emotional responses, which will be vital for robots to be accepted into everyday life.

----------


## Airicist

AIA - The new generation Of Artificial Intelligence
July 11, 2016




> How close are we to destroy the borders between humanity and robotics? How close are we to master the creation of an Artificial Human? Let us invite you to the not-so-far future and introduce you to the artificial intelligence AIA.
> AIA looks just like a real woman, she speaks and acts just like you. She has a sensitive skin, she has a voice, she breathes, she laughs, she can even develop habits. She was created to help people and to make our lives better. Maybe she could even become your friend. Are her emotions real?
> Where does reality even start?
> At our exhibition "WHAT`S NEXT - Are You Thrilled Or Frightened?" at ESSENCE 2016 student Aya Shalkar stood for 3 hours in this box while interacting with the audience and answering questions.

----------


## Airicist

Can VR be used to create empathy?

Published on Oct 21, 2016




> The Engadget Podcast Ep. 11: Host Terrence O’Brien asks the panel (Dana Wollman and Mona Lalwani) for their thoughts on virtual reality’s ability to generate empathy. They’ll discuss a game called The Circle that puts players in the shoes of a hate crime victim. And then look at how groups like the New York Times and the United Nations are using VR to bring viewers around the globe.

----------


## Airicist

Kip empathy object

Published on Feb 12, 2017




> Kip is an empathy object, conveying emotion through physical gestures. It was developed at the miLAB - Media Innovation Lab at IDC Herzliya.
> 
> It listens to people talking to each other, and becomes interested or scared based on the conversation tone. Kip was designed at the Media Innovation Lab with the following principles in mind: empathic, peripheral, and fragile. Our challenge was to create something that is highly expressive while still being an extremely simple robotic object.
> 
> Kip is aimed to accompany human-human face-to-face interaction and increase the awareness of the interacting humans to their behavior through reflecting one’s behavior with subtle physical gestures. These gestures are designed to evoke empathy. By reflecting on human interaction, we hope it can increase people’s awareness to their own behavior. The idea is that people’s empathy towards the robot will cause them to have empathy towards each other too.
> 
> Kip is part of our ongoing design exploration into the future of robotic devices. Nonverbal behavior is key to how robots communicate with people. Our next step is to set a new research direction for Kip in the context of conversations. We hope to discover whether Kip can be essential in creating a good balanced conversation within a group.
> 
> This video was produced for the "Hello, Robot. Design Between Human and Machine" exhibition at the Vitra Design Museum.

----------


## Airicist

Sci-fi short film "EmPath"

Published on May 31, 2018




> "EmPath" by Aidan Knight & Beatriz Delgado Mena
> 
> A couple use a device which allows them to see and "feel" everything in each other’s mind.
> 
> A PR rep, Mia (Liza Callinicos – Tame Impala - Mind Mischief), seeks to defend her corner whilst being chastised and grilled by bullish news anchor, Kathy Gilbert (Ramona von Pusch - Neighbours), over the consequential morality and ethical implications of EmPath - a device which lets users mutually see and "feel" everything in each other’s conscious and subconscious. 
> 
> Meanwhile, a couple, Ryan & Lola (Loreece Harrison – Black Mirror), facing challenges, utilize EmPath to see and experience each other’s entire history - warts and all. Once they unplug, they’re confused. Do they sympathize with the struggle one-another have faced or are they repelled by some of the actions that are the by-product of cataclysmic past trauma?
> 
> facebook.com/EmpathFilms

----------


## Airicist

Article "Empathy in Artificial Intelligence"

by Jun Wu
December 17, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Can empathy in virtual reality change consumer habits? | Maria Herholdt Engermann | TEDxAarhus

Jan 7, 2020




> Virtual reality (VR) can be so much more than just fun and entertainment. It's a powerful tool to create empathy within people and explain complex situations like climate issues. Watch Maria Herholdt Engermann’s talk from TEDxAarhus 2019, where she talks about her experience making the VR experience X-Ray Fashion, and how she discovered that VR can be used as a powerful tool to create empathy within people, and potentially change consumer habits regarding fast fashion. 
> Maria Herholdt Engermann has a background in filmmaking and has specialized in VR storytelling. She is now owner of her own VR company, MANND, based in Aarhus. The company creates VR experiences for both business and art projects – and strives to create the next generation of media entertainment.
> “I’m a huge VR fan. I see great potential with this immersive medium. We saw how implementing physical effects within VR can create a deeper feeling of presence and a long term impact for the audience.”

----------


## Airicist

Article "Can AI Machine Learning Enable Robot Empathy?"
Columbia University AI researchers enable machines to be more human-like.

by Cami Rosso
January 25, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

"The AI Empathy Crisis"
Remember LaMDA and the Google engineer? That, but happening to millions of people

by Alberto Romero
November 16, 2022

----------

